# tapenade



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I have a tapenade (or olivade?) recipe that calls for dried oregano and dried basil. Since I have loads of fresh basil, could I substitute that even if I'm hoping to keep the tapenade for several days? And--dumb question :blush: --what's the ratio fresh to dried basil? It just seems to me that it can't be the same for all herbs. The oregano I grew last year was so strong, I didn't even like using it. It actually was stronger than the dried stuff.
Also, my recipe is pretty basic: Kalamata olives, oregano, basil, a little balsamic, pinch sugar and a little olive oil. Any suggestions for additions or alternatives?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The general rule is to use three times as much fresh herb as dried. It certainly varies to taste and herb. Taste as you go until you like it. Then note the amount you used in ratio to dried for future reference.

I'd use brown sugar instead of plain as I feel it works better with balsamic vinegar. I'd also have to add a touch of garlic, probably roasted so it wasn't too strong, but I just love garlic. Perhaps some heat from dried ground pepper or a hot sauce. I'd have to taste it first to decide.

Phil


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I always add a good dose of anchovies and capers. I believe it's classical. I have never found the need to add sugar.

I find that if using sub-optimal olives, sauteeing them with a bit of shallot or onion helps. Add the remaining ingredients and deglaze with the acid, warm through the olive oil off heat, then puree. It makes for a different flavour with more depth.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Calamatas, anchovies, capers, dijon, brandy, thyme, olive oil, black pepper.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Personally, I oftentimes like my tapanade to be chunkier than what is traditional. Also when I make a chunkier version I like to add both black and green olives for color contrast and a different flavor. I use anchovies sometimes (yes I know it is traditional). It all depends on who I am cooking for. If my wife is going to eat, I can't even look at an anchovy before making it or she will hate it!!! Other than that I always use plenty of capers, EVOO, lots of Black Pepper, and lots of garlic, along with fresh thyme and maybe a few other fresh herbs depending on what the end usage is.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My recipe is exactly the same as Shrooms only I use Nicoise olives because there French.


----------



## delights (May 15, 2003)

Just try to add 1 table spoon of honey in your recipe.
It is really delicious and sweet.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

And I can tell you that Cape Chef's tapenade is one of the best I've ever tasted! :lips:


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

seems everyone likes their tappenade a little different than the next. this one is from one of my old chefs who was an arnery itallian and a d a m n good cook. by the way,,, dry herbs work best in something like this as far as im concerned,, fresh can often overpower something this simple.

1 cup green pitted olives
1 cup black pitted olives
3 anchovy fillets
1 pinch dry thyme
1 pinch dry basil
a few flakes of crushed red pepper
2 cloves fresh chopped garlic
1 quarter cup x virgin olive oil


mix all of these in a robo coupe and chop to the consistancy of desire------- since the herbs are dry i let it stand at least six hours until i serve it.


----------

